# >> Uncle Sam said LOWER IT. <<



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

It's our favorite day of the year, so we decided we'd help move a little more of your money... 

This special will last until Friday April 20th, 2012. No code necessary to take advantage of this special, just add it to your cart and check out!


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

i need to get these now!!! ahhh dont have anymore money though


----------



## agentmaddock (Apr 12, 2007)

Will be placing my order when I get paid on Friday! Perfect timing, and an awesome deal. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

hussdog426 said:


> i need to get these now!!! ahhh dont have anymore money though


I'm sure you can swing it! 



agentmaddock said:


> Will be placing my order when I get paid on Friday! Perfect timing, and an awesome deal. :thumbup::laugh:


We look forward to your order! Let us know if you need any help :thumbup::beer:


----------



## bkby69 (Feb 22, 2010)

Sent you a PM
will be in touch on Friday.........


----------



## LowLife03 (May 3, 2007)

What car are the struts for in those in the picture? I didn't know there was one with camber and dampening adjustment with a double convoluted bag?


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

LowLife03 said:


> What car are the struts for in those in the picture? I didn't know there was one with camber and dampening adjustment with a double convoluted bag?


They look like the ones they just released for some Subaru models :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Boost Logic said:


> They look like the ones they just released for some Subaru models :beer:


Bingo :thumbup::beer:


----------



## bkby69 (Feb 22, 2010)

order placed:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for your order, sir! 

Please check your email for tracking! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We'll hold this open a few more days for people who are still receiving their tax returns. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

poor college kid college kid is poor!! 

I am accepting graduation gifts though. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## bkby69 (Feb 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for your order, sir!
> 
> Please check your email for tracking! :thumbup::beer:


 super quick delivery :thumbup: 
Thanks 
-Ian


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Great to hear you've received them already! 

Thanks for the good words, Ian! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We're extending this sale until Friday April 27th! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Last day to take advantage of this awesome deal! :beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

does this mean I have to buy a set today if my bagsharts don't go low enough?:laugh::laugh: 

That's a hell of a deal.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> does this mean I have to buy a set today if my bagsharts don't go low enough?:laugh::laugh:
> 
> That's a hell of a deal.


 Yes, today and today only :laugh: 

Thank ya sir :thumbup::beer:


----------



## agentmaddock (Apr 12, 2007)

Order placed! Got it in before midnight :thumbup::thumbup: 

Sent from my toaster using telepathy


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you sir, you should have received tracking and a receipt :thumbup::beer:


----------

